# First Impression Review



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

took me awhile to find their site

i gather it is australian

is it 220 v
and is the price in pounds


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi patron,
I believe 909 is an Australian company but I haven't actually looked into it, so don't hold me to that.

Yes its 220v and no the price is in Australian dollars,

Regards


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I've seen 909 in the U.S. before, I think it is basically the same as Triton. Which I think is very similar to Kobalt. My Kobalt saw is very nice for the sale price of $179 I paid. It's hard to justify $500 to $700 for a Bosch or Delta if you aren't a fine trim carpenter. Even then, bouncing around in the back of a van or truck I don't see the point. These lesser known brands have put tools in a lot of hands that otherwise would have to do without because of expense. Have fun with it!!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's the answer - you can buy 9 ZERO 9 tools in Australia and in the States at Sears.

http://www.909.com/


----------

